# Lyceian Arcana a little late.



## RangerWickett (Dec 21, 2004)

The book is ready for sale, but we had some communication problems among the staff, so certain necessary images weren't uploaded to RPGNow.com, which has pushed back the release date a bit.  I personally don't have access to the inner workings of RPGNow, but the E.N. Publishing staff should be getting this handled later tonight.

Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 22, 2004)

It's currently awaiting activation by RPGNow.  Feel free to grab it as soon as the "Not Activated For Sale" indicator disappears.

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=3932&SRC=EnWorld


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 22, 2004)

Any idea how long that'll be?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 22, 2004)

That's odd.  It usually never takes this long.  The man in charge must be busy because of the holidays.

Oh, also note that we're planning a package offer with EOM.  If you buy a copy of EOM before the end of the year, you should receive a coupon for a $1 discount on Lyceian Arcana.  We're still working it out, though.


----------



## Kemrain (Dec 22, 2004)

Bought!

Happy X-Mass, RW.

- Kemrain the HAPPY.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 22, 2004)

Got it, and it's nice. I was kind of dissapointed at the lack of Tel-Shalanth, though, given that they were mentioned in the RPGNow blurb. Will they be released in another product later?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 22, 2004)

Tel-Shalanth will probably be touched on in a future product.  I was hoping to keep some ideas in reserve so we could release short pdfs in the future, each with a tradition or two, plus some sample NPCs, items, and spells.  The basis of the Tel-Shalanth, however, is the Disruptive Touch feat, which is sort of a spellcaster's Stunning Fist.

I hope you enjoy the book.  It _is_ a bit shorter than EOM, but then again there aren't 60 pages of spell creation rules this time around.  Comments and reviews are as always appreciated.


----------



## Glacialis (Dec 22, 2004)

Coupon good for those that bought Revised before now?


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 23, 2004)

Sadly no.  It's a holiday offer, to encourage people to buy the two products together.  Discount sales can't be retroactive, unfortunately.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 23, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Tel-Shalanth will probably be touched on in a future product.  I was hoping to keep some ideas in reserve so we could release short pdfs in the future




That's pretty much what I figured, but the RPGNow blurb had led me to believe otherwise. It's all good though.


----------

